# Which Seiko As A Diver?



## Event horizon (Mar 17, 2014)

My mind is whirling with the vast array of seiko diver watches and got thinking. Which out of their range would be a good every day wear with water proofing in mind. One that takes a beating and isnt a bank breaker. A rather more understated model rather the current plethora of dinner plates on wrists.im not struck on monsters i think the bezels are a bit lairy. What would you guys recomend?


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

SKZ211K1 ?


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

seiko 007 every time if auto is fine best watch for the money that seiko make imho.009.woody or any of there divers watches then are all good


----------



## Piers15 (Sep 9, 2013)

007 with oyster strap or sumo


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm also going to vote for SKX007. It's a great watch for the price and seem to get a lot of good comments every now and then. It's a great watch for the money... and it looks that it's worth much more


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

I've had a Sumo and it was a superb piece to wear. Oozes quality. A similar sized option but much lighter would be a Samurai as it's Ti constructed. If you have tons of cash it has to be a MM300. Maybe an Emperor Tuna that boasts an undecorated Spring Drive calibre.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Too many to choose from!!

All the 200m divers - either mechanical/auto/quartz/kinetic/solar - are great watches.

If you want an auto for everyday wear then, as has already been said, the SKX007 takes a lot of beating & is great value for money. However, as you're probably aware, there are loads of other Seiko auto divers out there. If you want a classic then the 6309-7040 (cushion case) isn't too humungous, looks great & is water resistant to 150m though you may want/need to get it serviced before diving with it. At the other end of the scale there's the Marinemaster, springdrive diver & I'm pretty sure there's a Grand Seiko diver - all of which will be fantastic watches, though none of them will be cheap/inexpensive.

I would also recommend any of the BFK (SKA371 etc) kinetic watches, great build quality, reasonably priced & convenient, as only a quartz watch can be, once fully charged. Another option would be the quartz 300/600/100m shrouded divers.

As I say there really are too many to choose from - good luck with the search & let us know which one you end up getting :thumbup:


----------



## Event horizon (Mar 17, 2014)

The 007 is a fine looking watch, im not too struck on the monsters bezel compared to their other offerings.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

BFK?

Sorry, it's already been suggested


----------



## steve plywood (Jul 27, 2013)

I like the SKX009J4 made in Japan,Pepsi bezel model.Very cool. :yes:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i dislike the hands on the 007 and 009 and the like the samurai though in its various forms is nice.

the spork is a great casual piece but wears large ...

eventually i got bored with the spork and went for a yobokies seiko mod with a better movement and no dominating (and frankly useless) dive bezel

now much happier


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Here you go, most of my current Seiko divers here.

Left to right;

Midsize automatic diver, 7s26-0040.

200m Solar chronograph, SSC017.

Pepsi bezel 'BFK' Kinetic, SKA369.

Vintage quartz diver, 7N36-6A40

Orange Monster auto, SKX781.

Seiko Velatura quartz chronograph, SNAA89.

Seiko 5 100m, midsize, 7s36-00L0.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't own one, but I really like the look of the SRP491K1. I fear it may be too big for my puny wrists.










(googled image)


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

It has to be a SKX007/009/011 surely?

Real world experience not mine but I met a jet ski hirer (sp?) on my holiday to Thailand last year and he had a SKX007 on rubber and when I asked him about the watch he said that it's the only watch that he ever wears to the beach and in the sea as it keeps on working and his watch has been well used and abused


----------



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)

Feeling exactly the same . Too many to choose from but I think the Pepsi will be mine soon.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Mmm... 007:


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

mardibum said:


> Feeling exactly the same . Too many to choose from but I think the Pepsi will be mine soon.


The pepsi with its dark blue face is the nuts. I have both the 009 and the smaller 013 and the 009 sort of sparkles, hope that make me sound too gay


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Woody77, the very first person who answered your question got it bang on, as far as I am concerned. The 007 he pictures is a cracker, and I am a collector who used to dislike diver watches until the Forum gradually dragged me into the diver watch world, and the wonders of the incredible variety of colours and combinations they come in.

As a starter into this world, I would certainly love an 007, but for me the problem is that most divers just don't look right on me because my wrists are rather slim. I do have a couple on what I would call pre-owned semi-diver watches but they are quartz and nothing to compare with the best of the large and seemingly endless Seiko range. So good luck hunting and do tell us what you ultimately decide upon.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

007 / 009. Both crackers without breaking the bank. Add a NATO for little money and gives you versatility of wear :yes:

009 Pepsi


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

In the words of the 'Highlander'.....'There can be only one'.....the fabled SRP043K1...AKA The Spork.


----------



## Event horizon (Mar 17, 2014)

Woody77 made my mind up with a 007, it arrived today and I'm impressed! First impressions are this, her well made case dial and nice smooth bezel. The jubilee strap is very comfortable and very jangly. I've seen loads of mods for these but straight from the box it's a daily wearer. Maybe a super oyster bracelet or even a leather strap, suggestions please? Yobokies maybe for a different dial and a sapphire crystal. I don't mind the crown at four o'clock and the case size is just right. Probably the only thing I would change is I would prefer date only or non at all. If this is there entry level diver I'm very surprised.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I thought *ALL* Seiko's were Divers watches? 

http://www.sequencescripts.co.nf


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Seiko 7548...


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

mel said:


> I thought *ALL* Seiko's were Divers watches?
> 
> http://www.sequencescripts.co.nf


The ones worth having anyways.  But if someone wants to give me a Grand Seiko in order to disprove this... feel free.


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

I got a super oyster from strapcode.com for my 009, no idea if it's the best as I've nothing to compare it to but I was impressed by its quality and heft.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Trigger said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > I thought *ALL* Seiko's were Divers watches?
> ...


There are a few Grand Seiko divers - steel and titanium models with the spring-drive and two quartz models due out soon - black or white dial choice.


----------



## AKP (Oct 25, 2009)

I use a 7002, 23 years old now and going strong.


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

I really like the 007 and regret selling mine a while back. I had the K model.

Does anyone know the deference between the 007 Japan and the 007 Korean models? I know the J models have the 21 jewel text on the dial and that's about it.

Just wondering if there is any difference in the movement or build to justify the price difference?


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

> As a starter into this world, I would certainly love an 007, but for me the problem is that most divers just don't look right on me because my wrists are rather slim.


Have a look at the Seiko 4205 "mid size" divers. They're relatively cheap due to their smaller size, and are ideal for the smaller wrist.

Make sure it's the mid size (or gents) version, as they also made a smaller cased version............. but I note you also collect ladies watches so it wont be a tragedy if you do inadvertently buy the wrong one.

Look out for the second hand stuttering


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> In the words of the 'Highlander'.....'There can be only one'.....the fabled SRP043K1...AKA The Spork.


Got to agree I bought one and will probley never let it go hopefully


----------



## maciejkon817 (Aug 31, 2014)

Go to the Seiko-Box thread made a while ago, there's a nice collection of these. Perhaps you might like some of them :yes:


----------

